# Chihiros RGB Vivid II versus Chihiros WRGB II



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Marc_G said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I'm working on plans for the restart of my 48" wide 90 gallon tank. Main thread is here:
> 
> ...


 I'd stick w/ fanless 
A complication with Chihiros is there is a new version of the rgb which added some whites to the rgb 
Now it may not be what yoy want but hard to buy something that us being " upgraded" 
soon..


----------



## stlhokie (Aug 21, 2018)

I have the WRGB II 90. Chihiros sells a pendant kit for all their lighting systems and it works with the WRGB II, so that shouldn't influence your decision at all. (You can see the two attachment points in the picture in your post)

The WRBG II does not have a fan, and in my opinion that seems like overkill. Both lights have similar controllable settings through the app from my understanding. Really, unless you are growing super super high demand plants in a top of the line CO2 injected tank, there isn't a reason to pay double the price for the two vivids unless money isn't an issue. Most people that are running WRGB IIs arent running them over 80% of the lighting settings because of how strong the lights are.


----------



## rzn7z7 (Aug 17, 2013)

Here's a good youtube video comparing the vivid 2 to the wrgb 2....hope you find it helpful

WRGB2 vs Vivid 2

And, as mentioned in a prior post, the WRGB2 Pro has just been released so that gives you a 3rd option

WRGB 2 Pro

Let us know what you decide


----------



## Marc_G (Jul 6, 2012)

rzn7z7 said:


> Here's a good youtube video comparing the vivid 2 to the wrgb 2....hope you find it helpful
> 
> WRGB2 vs Vivid 2
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for the comparison video!

At this point I'm planning on the WRGB 2 (120 cm version) or possibly the Pro version once available (I haven't seen the Pro actually for sale yet, at least not on Amazon). It will probably be a month before I actually buy anything so will compare at that time.

I like the little standoffs and the wider light rather than two vivids; just looks a bit neater. I'm thinking maybe I would put the light a little bit forward of center (back to front) in the tank and rig it so it angles slightly toward the back, just maybe 10 degrees or so. This should make things really pop and reduce shadows.

I will keep this thread posted with further learnings and ideas; please feel free to continue to the discussion.


----------



## rzn7z7 (Aug 17, 2013)

Yeah, in the US it appears the Pro is currently only available thru Aqua Rocks Colorado here

They're taking pre-orders right now but they do list the prices


----------



## Marc_G (Jul 6, 2012)

Thanks guys!


rzn7z7 said:


> Yeah, in the US it appears the Pro is currently only available thru Aqua Rocks Colorado here
> 
> They're taking pre-orders right now but they do list the prices


OK, big news. After reading about the WRGB 2 Pro, and given my stand hasn't even been ordered yet so I've got some time.... and my tank is 2 feet deep and could benefit from extra light... I'VE PRE-ORDERED THE 120 CM WRGB II PRO!

In the end I decided I liked the fanless design better, and like the wide style of the WRGB format better than the Vivid style for this particular tank.

OMG, this is real. After 16 years+ I'm restarting my tank. Now, I gotta order the new stand...


----------



## rzn7z7 (Aug 17, 2013)

That's awesome! My current LEDs have been running for 5.5 years without issue but I've got the itch for something new and have been eyeing the Pro, too

Would like to hear your thoughts once you get it up/running


----------



## Bucho (Dec 19, 2021)

A very important point has been missed here: the fan on the Vivid II is absolutely necessary for higher power, but almost absent at lower power.

If I were to run the Vivid II at 100% - which is ridiculously overkill and unnecessary for almost any home aquarium - it's gonna be noisy. But I run my at a top end (right now) of about 25%. This gives me 70-ish PAR at my substrate, from a suspended height of just over 6" from the top of the tank. Hang it lower, turn down the power, hear even less fan.

I don't think you can go wrong with either light, but it kinda surprises me that they keep introducing new models. I mean, there's only so much that you can do with a known spectrum, at a given intensity, right? Either light will work absolutely fine.


----------



## rzn7z7 (Aug 17, 2013)

Bucho said:


> I don't think you can go wrong with either light, but it kinda surprises me that they keep introducing new models. I mean, there's only so much that you can do with a known spectrum, at a given intensity, right? Either light will work absolutely fine.


Could be classic marketing....more models to choose from at various prices....I can find the right model for my particular situation at my price point....


----------



## Alexanderk82 (11 mo ago)

Marc_G said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I'm working on plans for the restart of my 48" wide 90 gallon tank. Main thread is here:
> 
> ...


I have the one with the fan on my high tech set up. It’s actually the quietest fan I’ve ever heard. Like 2 ft away and you don’t hear it. I have a shorter version as my tank is smaller but the fans are the same size I think. It works pretty damn well I’ll say. My red plants are redder than ever and my Monte Carlo leaves are growing much smaller and shorter.


----------



## Sculp1n (11 mo ago)

Marc_G said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> 
> OK, big news. After reading about the WRGB 2 Pro, and given my stand hasn't even been ordered yet so I've got some time.... and my tank is 2 feet deep and could benefit from extra light... I'VE PRE-ORDERED THE 120 CM WRGB II PRO!
> ...


Congrats, that is awesome! 

Were you given any indication when your WRGB 2 Pro will be here? 

I've just started my 90 build as well but I probably won't be ready for lights for maybe another 2-3 weeks max, but if I gotta wait several months, I might have to pull the trigger on something else. I've been going back and forth on various lights but this setup seems almost ideal.


----------



## Marc_G (Jul 6, 2012)

Sculp1n said:


> Congrats, that is awesome!
> 
> Were you given any indication when your WRGB 2 Pro will be here?
> 
> I've just started my 90 build as well but I probably won't be ready for lights for maybe another 2-3 weeks max, but if I gotta wait several months, I might have to pull the trigger on something else. I've been going back and forth on various lights but this setup seems almost ideal.


At the time I ordered it, it said shipment around March 15 if all goes well. I won't have my stand until early April so I'm not in a rush.


----------



## Sculp1n (11 mo ago)

Marc_G said:


> At the time I ordered it, it said shipment around March 15 if all goes well. I won't have my stand until early April so I'm not in a rush.


I just saw that, thank you. I think I might pre-order as well. I really hope I don't get tied up in this for months though...

I think I might call them tomorrow just to confirm March 15.


----------



## Marc_G (Jul 6, 2012)

Cool. Let us know what they say!


----------



## Sculp1n (11 mo ago)

Hey, I almost forgot. I did get a hold of Aquaqrocks on Friday. They said that their shipment of Chihiros WRGB2 Pros just landed in the US and once they've cleared customs they'll be on their way. He still gives it until March 15th however that is just a safety buffer. I went ahead and ordered myself the light as well. I hope I don't regret this. It does seem like a pretty sweet fixture and ideal for a 48" 90 gallon.


----------



## Marc_G (Jul 6, 2012)

Exciting news!! While I won't be able to fill my tank for another month at least, it will be fun to play with the new lights!


----------



## Sculp1n (11 mo ago)

Marc_G said:


> Exciting news!! While I won't be able to fill my tank for another month at least, it will be fun to play with the new lights!


I noticed that on Aquarocks website the Chihiros WRGB 2 Pro is now on sale (and no longer just pre-order). Have you gotten any emails or a shipping confirmation from them at all? I have not.


----------



## Marc_G (Jul 6, 2012)

Sculp1n said:


> I noticed that on Aquarocks website the Chihiros WRGB 2 Pro is now on sale (and no longer just pre-order). Have you gotten any emails or a shipping confirmation from them at all? I have not.


No communication yet beyond the original order confirmation. I went to the "check order status link" and it still says "your order is confirmed, you will receive an email when your order is ready." 

Since the anticipated ship date is next week, presumably they will be shipped soon.

There's news! I contacted them via their web form and got a quick reply:

"The truck picked up the container and drive to us on Thursday and projected to be here Monday or Tuesday."

So it sounds like it should ship next week!


----------



## Marc_G (Jul 6, 2012)

Just got the call from Aquarocks! It's shipping today.

I had a minor error with my order: I ordered the wrong hanging kit; they called to sort that out for me. Woo hoo! While I don't have my stand yet, it will still be fun to play with the lights.


----------



## Sculp1n (11 mo ago)

Nice! I just got my tracking order today too. Tracking says it should be here Friday which is perfect timing. I'm still building out my tank right now but I'm on the home stretch and should be moving it from the garage to the living room this weekend. 

I hope we made the right choice .


----------



## Marc_G (Jul 6, 2012)

You will get yours set up before me; please post any impressions and findings.


----------



## RazzVegas (Dec 22, 2020)

Hopefully I get mine by Friday. Got the UPS confirmation today but no delivery date. Good thing I preordered cuz the price just went up!


----------



## Sculp1n (11 mo ago)

Ya I saw that the price went up. I also noticed it on Amazon as well... for $430! I guess the pre-order thing may have worked out for me this time.


----------



## Marc_G (Jul 6, 2012)

Sculp1n said:


> Ya I saw that the price went up. I also noticed it on Amazon as well... for $430! I guess the pre-order thing may have worked out for me this time.


Also the hang kit for the new model went up by $10. Seems kinda highway robbery to double the cost of the hang kit, by I'm not gonna sweat the $10.


----------



## jake21 (Aug 11, 2019)

Late to this thread but a few comments:

The vivid is brighter - and you might not need two if you hang it high enough to provide sufficient coverage. Also there is a new wrgb2 pro that is brighter than the original. My biggest complaint with the Chihiros line is lack of water proofing - also i believe the warranty is weak (esp compared to fluval). But they do sell an abundance of spare parts if you are DIY fixer.



Marc_G said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I'm working on plans for the restart of my 48" wide 90 gallon tank. Main thread is here:
> 
> ...


----------



## Marc_G (Jul 6, 2012)

jake21 said:


> Late to this thread but a few comments:
> 
> The vivid is brighter - and you might not need two if you hang it high enough to provide sufficient coverage. Also there is a new wrgb2 pro that is brighter than the original. My biggest complaint with the Chihiros line is lack of water proofing - also i believe the warranty is weak (esp compared to fluval). But they do sell an abundance of spare parts if you are DIY fixer.


Yup I bought the new WRGB2 Pro version; it's on its way to me now!

It's here a day early!


----------



## rzn7z7 (Aug 17, 2013)

That's awesome and exciting! I'm seriously considering this light....would like to hear your thoughts once it's up/running


----------



## Marc_G (Jul 6, 2012)

Will do. Tonight I will plug it in and get the app. My tank will be dry for another month or so, so it will be a while before I can comment on how plants like it !


----------



## RazzVegas (Dec 22, 2020)

Sweet! Mine is out for delivery still.


----------



## Marc_G (Jul 6, 2012)

Damn, this thing is blindingly bright. Here is a picture at 40% intensity:










So far very excited! I will however have to ready something for the standoffs to steady them, if I don't decide to hang it. They assume a narrower lip than I have:










A narrow strip of plastic cemented to the tank lip will work easily.

Played with app; seems straightforward enough, but why does it require location permission to connect?


----------



## RazzVegas (Dec 22, 2020)

Got mine late last night. Did a quick setup. RGB mode at 65%. Its bright! Wish I knew the par value is. Definitely need to get a shield once its available in the US. Pardon the tank. Its been awhile since I trimmed. 135G 72Lx18Dx24H


----------



## JasonBD77 (Feb 6, 2013)

How low a level can these lights be set at? I’m planning on the Vivid and wonder if it’s possible to program a low light setting for evening viewing. I assume these work the same way as it’s the same app.


----------



## ddiomede (Feb 21, 2011)

RazzVegas said:


> Got mine late last night. Did a quick setup. RGB mode at 65%. Its bright! Wish I knew the par value is. Definitely need to get a shield once its available in the US. Pardon the tank. Its been awhile since I trimmed. 135G 72Lx18Dx24H
> View attachment 1039377


After having it installed a day, do you think it'll be enough to provide high light to a 48X24X24 tank? I'll more than likely suspend the light versus using the brackets. I guess my concern is the width of the tank being 24", would I need two of these, or would one be enough.


----------



## jake21 (Aug 11, 2019)

I have the non pro on a 120 (which is 48x24x24) and it seems bright enough but you need two for coverage - maybe not if you hang it high enough. On my 120 i have a fluval plant 3.0 in the back and hte wrgb 2 in front.


----------



## ddiomede (Feb 21, 2011)

jake21 said:


> I have the non pro on a 120 (which is 48x24x24) and it seems bright enough but you need two for coverage - maybe not if you hang it high enough. On my 120 i have a fluval plant 3.0 in the back and hte wrgb 2 in front.


That pretty much confirmed what I was concerned with. At the price of the pro, and likely needing two, I'm starting to get close to the Kessil price.


----------



## Sculp1n (11 mo ago)

Mine just showed up as well! So far it looks like the coverage is great on my 90 gallon and I love how slim and silent it is. That said I'll definitely be getting the shades when available. From a seated position the light is quite distracting. Also, I'll be picking up a hanging kit. I don't feel like the legs are all that secure as they don't sit properly on my tank bezel. With it not being waterproof I think it'll be a much safer option when I gotta move it around when working on the tank. 

I'm running a wet test on the system right now so please forgive the messy garage. If it all works out I'll be finally installing it this weekend.


----------



## Marc_G (Jul 6, 2012)

Sculp1n said:


> Mine just showed up as well! So far it looks like the coverage is great on my 90 gallon and I love how slim and silent it is. That said I'll definitely be getting the shades when available. From a seated position the light is quite distracting. Also, I'll be picking up a hanging kit. I don't feel like the legs are all that secure as they don't sit properly on my tank bezel. With it not being waterproof I think it'll be a much safer option when I gotta move it around when working on the tank.
> 
> I'm running a wet test on the system right now so please forgive the messy garage. If it all works out I'll be finally installing it this weekend.
> 
> ...


Say more about these shades... How do they fit on? I may want to buy them as well. Planning wet test of my tank next weekend, assembly of the system in place early April if stand is on time.

I agree the stand is a bit weak and I'm likely to hang my lights (I already bought the hanging kit).

I have a slightly loopy idea of having the lights slightly forward of center but angled a little bit up in the back to throw light maybe 15 degrees backwards, to favor more light toward the back of the tank where I will have the most plants.


----------



## Sculp1n (11 mo ago)

Here are the shades. We'll have to buy 2 sets in order for them to span the 120cm I assume... but perhaps you may need just one set on the front as it might help you achieve the angled effect you're looking for (when using the hanging kit). I'd still buy two sets though in case you don't like it.

And in case you were thinking (like I was) about using the WRGB 2 (non-pro) shades, I just called Aquarocks and they said the non-pro shades do not fit the pro... and they will be getting some in about a month.



Marc_G said:


> Say more about these shades... How do they fit on? I may want to buy them as well. Planning wet test of my tank next weekend, assembly of the system in place early April if stand is on time.
> 
> I agree the stand is a bit weak and I'm likely to hang my lights (I already bought the hanging kit).
> 
> I have a slightly loopy idea of having the lights slightly forward of center but angled a little bit up in the back to throw light maybe 15 degrees backwards, to favor more light toward the back of the tank where I will have the most plants.


Hey, could you show some pics of the hanging kit? I'm curious how secure they are. Based on the picture they look like they just slip on the two sides.


----------



## Marc_G (Jul 6, 2012)

I will send pictures this evening or tomorrow!


----------



## jake21 (Aug 11, 2019)

Sculp1n said:


> Here are the shades. We'll have to buy 2 sets in order for them to span the 120cm I assume... but perhaps you may need just one set on the front as it might help you achieve the angled effect you're looking for (when using the hanging kit). I'd still buy two sets though in case you don't like it.
> 
> And in case you were thinking (like I was) about using the WRGB 2 (non-pro) shades, I just called Aquarocks and they said the non-pro shades do not fit the pro... and they will be getting some in about a month.


Pretty expensive for a piece of thin metal.



Sculp1n said:


> Hey, could you show some pics of the hanging kit? I'm curious how secure they are. Based on the picture they look like they just slip on the two sides.


They should be secure - there are two holes one on each end that they screw into - I kind of prefer the type that goes all the way through as oppose to the type that screw into them. I don't have hanging kits on mine since I can't put holes in the ceiling.


----------



## Marc_G (Jul 6, 2012)

Sculp1n said:


> Here are the shades. We'll have to buy 2 sets in order for them to span the 120cm I assume... but perhaps you may need just one set on the front as it might help you achieve the angled effect you're looking for (when using the hanging kit). I'd still buy two sets though in case you don't like it.
> 
> And in case you were thinking (like I was) about using the WRGB 2 (non-pro) shades, I just called Aquarocks and they said the non-pro shades do not fit the pro... and they will be getting some in about a month.
> 
> ...


Here are some pictures. Seems well manufactured and worth $20 if you are going to hang it. I'm still figuring out some of the bits...


































They slip over the sides but have matching black screws to anchor them. No chance of the lights falling due to the attachment points on the holders. I'm a little bit leery of the stainless steel piece that the cable threads through (because there's no set screw in it to fasten the cable), but from past experience with similar things I know that the amount of force needed to make the cable slip would be much higher than anything we are likely to encounter.

It's a good kit.


----------



## RazzVegas (Dec 22, 2020)

Alright. These lights are bright! Cant lay on the coach without these things blinding me. Aquarocks wont have the shades till May they say. Buying direct from Chihiros will cost over $100 with shipping. Plus the wait time. Thats just for one side lol! So off to Home Depot, $25 later and a little DIY, got some shades.


----------



## Marc_G (Jul 6, 2012)

RazzVegas said:


> Alright. These lights are bright! Cant lay on the coach without these things blinding me. Aquarocks wont have the shades till May they say. Buying direct from Chihiros will cost over $100 with shipping. Plus the wait time. Thats just for one side lol! So off to Home Depot, $25 later and a little DIY, got some shades.
> View attachment 1039520
> 
> View attachment 1039521
> View attachment 1039522


Would love to see some detail of the shield build including materials!


----------



## RazzVegas (Dec 22, 2020)

Marc_G said:


> Would love to see some detail of the shield build including materials!


Sure. I didnt want to buy sheet metal since I would had have to buy tin snips. I cut sheet metal before and i just sucked at it. Never could cut it straight. So a bit of walking around, i found this at the door section. Its a saddle threshold. $10.50. Since it was already 3 foot long, i didnt need to cut it.









The clip is just 1/2" emt 1 hole strap in the electrical section. Drilled a couple of holes and used a 10-32 bolt and nut to secure the 1 hole strap










Had some black Krylon spray paint on hand and did a quick paint job. Let the paint dry at clipped it on the light. The 1 hole strap just slides into one of the grooves on top of the light.









Only took 20 min to build including painting. Used channel locks to bend the strap to get the angle i needed. The threshold came in 36 and 72" so if you have a 4 ft light, you need a 72" and you have to cut it to length. Hope this helps.


----------

